# NGD - Martin D16RGT



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

She is a 2005 Martin D16RGT. Bought one for my son a while ago and fell in love with it so bought one myself. Will go great with my Martin 00016GT










http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n186/Duane_08/D-16-0910-fullb.jpg


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

She's a beauty! I hope it sounds as good as it looks!


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

happy picking!


----------



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

mrmatt1972 said:


> She's a beauty! I hope it sounds as good as it looks!


She sounds great. I had Anthony Karol (Anthony Karol Guitars) put in a K&K pure western mini pick up and shave the bridge a bit to get a little lower action. Fantastic!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Lovely guitar - can't beat a Martin. How would you describe the neck profile?


----------



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

bagpipe said:


> Lovely guitar - can't beat a Martin. How would you describe the neck profile?


The neck has a slight V shape I find. I find it comfy and easy to navigate.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice looking guitar Duane! The 16 series were great instruments for the dollar new, and used they can be quite the bargain.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Great looking guitar. How do you like the micarta fingerboard? Or is it pre-micarta? Congratulations. Nice photos too.


----------



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

Intrepid said:


> Great looking guitar. How do you like the micarta fingerboard? Or is it pre-micarta? Congratulations. Nice photos too.


Micarta fingerboard on her. When playing I can't tell the difference. I bought a new Martin 00016 in 2008 that is Micarta as well and love that guitar too.


----------

